# Conductor Biographies



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I collect biographies of conductors. I find them fascinating and learn a lot. Sometimes they make me sad to think that all this great stuff was going on and I wasn't there to witness it - either in space or time. Anyway, I just finished a new one - "Behind the Baton" by Gerard Schwarz. It was a great read. Insightful and tremendously fascinating. The musicians he knew and worked with is astonishing. The conductors he played for! Makes me sad I didn't live in Seattle during his nearly 30 year tenure. Great things were happening in the Emerald City at that time. He's done more for the music of American composers than anyone since Howard Hanson. If you like to read bios of conductors, this book is highly recommended.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​I am reading this one , in small doses, fascinating reading.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

I purchased Christian Thielemann's "My Life with Wagner"









in the Bayreuth book store during my visit back in summer. Very interesting reading, coming from a man who has a great passion for music.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Otto Klemperer: His Life and Times by Peter Hayworth, Volumes 1 and 2


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Fritz Reiner: A Biography, by Philip Hart


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

John Barbirolli, by Charles Reid


----------

